# Поздравляем с Днём Рождения - alena



## Drongo

Вот. Сегодня День Рождения у нашей Алёны (*alena*). 

Алёна, от всей души поздравляю тебя с праздником, желаю тебе исполнения всех-всех желаний и достижения всех поставленых целей. Будь здорова, весела, счастлива, всегда и всеми любима и всегда кому-то необходима. С Днём Рождения, Алёна. Ура! :victory: Это от меня тебе. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDDPGPolgIA


----------



## icotonev

С Днем Рождения .... Я желаю вам здоровья, счастья ... успехов везде!Быть настоящим человеком!arty:








Честит рожден ден!
Силният ум трябва да се съчетае с голяма амбиция, упоритост и смелост. Стреми се!


----------



## Arbitr

Аленушкин с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, счастья и удачи в любви и работе!

Она красива, как витрина,
Она строга, как прокурор
И имя гордое Алёна
Несет судьбе наперекор.

Несет - не ропщет, зная цену
Вещам и людям. Ценит такт.
Ей море - хоть не по колено,
Но меньше, чем по пояс... Факт!



Без лишних слов, без лишних фраз
С глубоким чувством уважения
Позвольте мне поздравить Вас
В День счастья Вашего Рождения!
Достигли Вы расцвета лет
И я от всей души желаю
Чтоб Вы всегда пленяли свет,
Чтоб Вы цвели подобно маю
Чтоб Вам всегда во всём везло,
Чтоб счастье всюду улыбалось
И чтоб никакое зло души
Вас счастливой не касалось.
Передавая Вам привет, я посылаю поздравленье
Хочу чтоб много-много лет
Встречали Вы свой день Рожденья!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## Mila

*Поздравляю!*


----------



## Arbitr

и открыточка, http://vpcards.ru/card.asp?966106590228
смотреть и слушать))


----------



## Tiare

Алена, поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## AlexTNT

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю.:victory::yu:!


----------



## alena

Спасибо Вам, ребята, огромное за поздравления, за теплые слова, за стихи и пожелания! 
Очень тронута. :blush: И очень счастлива, что не забыли. :blush:
Спасибо! 



















По пять капель


----------



## goredey

*alena*, поздравляю!


alena написал(а):


> По пять капель


зачем мелочиться?Стоит ли из-за пяти зерен комбайн заводить?


----------



## Drongo

*alena*, Уважила, Алёна, за таким столом, не грех и песню завести, банкет продолжается! Ура!!! :biggrin: Вместо пяти капель, только одна капелька росы для Алёны...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCetI2VZoGI


----------



## alena

Спасибо, *Drongo*!  Красивый клип, душевная песня. :blush:


----------



## Сашка

Хэппи бёздей!


----------



## Arbitr

alena написал(а):


> Красивый клип, душевная песня


тааак а моя открыточка?? ща начну ревновать))))


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo

*Arbitr*, Вот так.


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> Arbitr, Вот так





Спойлер



ну фсе! готовься!!!буду безжалостен и изобретателен в своей ревности


----------



## Drongo

*Arbitr*, Вирусов запустишь?

Не сердись. Девушки сами по себе добрые и их доброты и тепла на всех хватит.


----------



## Сашка

Arbitr написал(а):


> буду безжалостен и изобретателен в своей ревности



*Arbitr*, не надо, в результате ревности чаще всего страдают невиновные.
*Drongo*, тебя вирусами возьмёшь, что ли?
*alena*, ещё раз с днём рожденья!
Девчонки, вы не думайте, мы вас любим!


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> Arbitr, Вирусов запустишь?


а смысл??? ты же их на подлете завалишь)))
нее..тут надоть что нить поизобретательней))

_Добавлено через 37 секунд_


Сашка написал(а):


> Девчонки, вы не думайте, мы вас любим!


это точно, и каждую по отдельности и всех вместе взятых))


----------



## Drongo

*Сашка*, *Arbitr*, Вот придёт Алёна и нам всем ремня даст. :biggrin:


Сашка написал(а):


> alena, ещё раз с днём рожденья!


Да, присоединяюсь к поздравлению и присоединяю ещё и ещё много других поздравлений.



Arbitr написал(а):


> это точно, и каждую по отдельности и всех вместе взятых))


Точно! :good2: 



Спойлер: можно так



_Я невозможной встречи жаждал,
Я путеводной ждал звезды…
Так в жизни любят лишь однажды -
И двор любой, и камень каждый,
И все скамейки и сады.

Но где и как прорваться к чуду,
Какой довериться звезде?
И я искал тебя повсюду,
А ты в ту ночь была везде..._





Спойлер: А можно так



_Много девушек вижу различных, -
Чтоб теряться и путаться мне,
Ты во всех воплотилась частично,
Ни в одной не вмещаясь вполне...

Всюду девушки, - в парках, трамваях,
Ты затеряна в каждой из них,
И какой-то одной отдаваясь,
Я тоскую о всех остальных.
_


----------



## Arbitr

по моему это очень!!! романтичное признание в любви, Саша я горд за тебя!!
Аленушкин, почти завидую..как красиво ммм)


----------



## Drongo

*Arbitr*, Я конечно промолчу, потому что ты лёгок на язык. :biggrin:


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> Arbitr, Я конечно промолчу


интересно что Алена ответит?))


----------



## Сашка

По ходу парни продолжают отмечать день рождения Алёны без нее самой ))))))))) Ну что ж, поднимем бокалы ещё раз за здоровье именинницы!


----------



## Arbitr

Сашка написал(а):


> Ну что ж, поднимем бокалы ещё раз


упьемся))) к приходу Аленки ток дронго как ярый треззззвЯник останется, и получит все лавры из рук прекрасной Аленки.
вот ведь вопрос...ту бир ор нот ту бир, что на наш православный , два пива или чуть побольше, вот в чем вопрос))


----------



## MotherBoard

Поздравляю!


----------

